# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn Imperial - Huế

## lehniemtin

Địa chỉ: 10 Hùng Vương, Thừa Thiên Huế
Điện thoại:     (84.54) 388 2222 Fax: (84.54) 388 2244
E-mail: info@imperial-hotel.com.vn
sales@imperial-hotel.com.vn



Khách sạn Imperial  là khách sạn 5 sao đặt ở trung tâm thành phố Huế bên dòng sông Hương thơ mộng, chỉ cách các di sản thế giới vài bước chân.

*1.Tổng quan*

Khách sạn Imperial  là khách sạn 5 sao đặt ở trung tâm thành phố Huế bên dòng sông Hương thơ mộng, chỉ cách các di sản thế giới vài bước chân.

Kiến trúc của Imperial là sự kết hợp hài hòa giữa phong cách kiến trúc Đông Á và cố đô Huế với kiểu dáng hết sức sang trọng, đậm chất Việt Nam. Nội thất của khách sạn mang lại một ấn tượng với kiểu thiết kế vừa pha nét hiện đại vừa pha nét văn hóa và kiến trúc Huế, Việt nam.

Bên cạnh các phòng và suite sang trọng, đầy đủ tiện nghi, khách sạn còn bao gồm Royal Spa, các tiện nghi phục vụ hội họp, Internet tốc độ cao ( tất cả các phòng), nhà hàng kiểu Huế, Âu, Nhật và quán bar, lounge, trong đó phải kể đến King’s Panorama Bar, nhìn ra thành phố.

*2.Vị trí*

Imperial là khách sạn 5 sao đặt tại trung tâm Huế trên dòng sông Hương đẹp như thơ, gần các điểm du lịch được xếp là di sản thế giới.

Khách sạn gần các điểm du lịch và điểm giao thông :

    120 m từ cầu Tràng Tiền : 2 phút đi bộ
    200 m từ sông Hương : 3 phút đi bộ
    15 km từ sân bay Phú bài: 20 phút lái xe
    01 km từ sân ga Huế: 3 phút lái xe
    12 km từ biển Thuận An: 20 phút lái xe

*3.Tiện nghi và dịch vụ*

Tiện nghi

    Royal Spa :nằm trên gác lửng với các dịch vụ Spa chuyên nghiệp của Nhật, Thái, và matxa truyền thống của Việt Nam, gồm 3 phòng deluxe được thiết kế đặc biệt dành riêng cho khách VIP.
    Queen’s Exhibition Center: đặt tại tiền sảnh của khách sạn, đến đây Qúy khách sẽ được xem triển lãm các mặt hàng dệt thêu truyền thống cao cấp của Việt Nam
    Meeting & Events : Các phòng họp và phòng chức năng đều được thiết kế trang nhã với các thiết bị ánh sáng, nghe nhìn, dịch thuật mới nhất, xứng đáng với tiêu chuẩn 5 sao quốc tế bao gồm: màn chiếu LCD, hệ thống âm thanh 50 micro, bộ ống nghe điện đài cá nhân, 4 kênh dịch song song, màn hình TV 50 inch plasma.

Nhà hàng & bar

    Imperial Restaurant: với sức chứa 600 khách, đây là nhà hàng đầu tiên của Việt Nam có phòng bếp không gian mở 4 phía, phục vụ các món Âu, Á, Việt, đặc biệt là các đặc sản đất cố đô. Khu vườn ngoài trời của nhà hàng là nơi lí tưởng cho những ai muốn một không gian lãng mạn hoặc cho những cuộc gặp gỡ thân mật hay nói chuyện riêng.
    Yoshihara Restaurant: Với sức chứa 80 khách, nhà hàng chuyên phục vụ các món đậm phong cách Nhật với các nguyên liệu và hương liệu được nhập từ Nhật Bản.
    Piano Bar & Café: nằm ở tầng trệt, nhìn ra khung cảnh vườn tuỵệt đẹp với tiếng nhạc piano ấn tượng được biểu diễn bởi những nghệ sĩ tài ba.
    King’s Panorama Bar: chiếm toàn bộ diện tích tầng cao nhất của khách sạn với khu vườn ngoài trời, phòng hòa nhạc và khu vực dành riêng cho VIP gồm nhiều ghế sofa, có phục vụ cigar. Đây thực sự là một điểm dừng chân không thể bỏ qua khi đến Huế.
    Prince Club: nằm ở tầng 1 với rất nhiều trò chơi hấp dẫn, cùng với các loại đồ uống và đồ ăn nhẹ.

*3.Phòng*

Khách sạn bao gồm 195 phòng và căn hộ đạt tiêu chuẩn 5 sao với 2 tầng gồm các phòng không hút thuốc và 3 phòng dành cho người khuyết tật. Tất cả các phòng đều được trang bị nội thất sang trọng đồng thời nhìn ra toàn cảnh thành phố và sông Hương.

_Loại phòng_

    Deluxe ( 36 m2 ): 168 phòng gồm giường King — size hoặc giường twin
    Junior Suite ( 46 m2 ): 20 phòng gồm giường Queen — size
    Imperial Suite ( 80m2 ): 3 phòng gồm giường King — size
    Presidental Suite ( 110 m2 ): 01 phòng gồm giường King — size

_Các tiện nghi trong phòng ngủ và phòng suite:_
- Thẻ từ
- Bàn làm việc
- Kết nối băng thông rộng (ADSL)
- Phòng tắm lát đá cẩm thạch gồm khu vực bồn tắm và khu vực vòi sen, đầy đủ tiện nghi hiện đại.
- Máy sấy tóc
- Truyền hình vệ tinh và điện thoại IDD
- Minibar           
- Két sắt điện tử
- Hệ thống điều hòa tổng với bộ điều chỉnh nhiệt cá nhân
- Hệ thống báo cháy và phun chống cháy tự động vận hành khi nhiệt độ lên cao hoặc có khói
- Máy pha trà và café
- Áo choàng sau khi tắm và dịch vụ đánh giày
- dịch vụ giặt là và giặt khô
- Dịch vụ phục vụ ăn tại phòng 


BẢNG GIÁ PHÒNG (Thời gian từ 11/2010 - 31/12/2011)

Deluxe City View: Khách Quốc Tế/Việt Nam: 80USD/70USD
Deluxe River View: Khách Quốc Tế/Việt Nam: 90USD/80USD
Junior Suite City View: Khách Quốc Tế/Việt Nam: 125USD/115USD
Junior Suite River View: Khách Quốc Tế/Việt Nam: 145USD/135USD
Imperial Suite: Khách Quốc Tế/Việt Nam: 420USD/400USD
Gran Presidential Suite: Khách Quốc Tế/Việt Nam: 1.250USD/1.050USD
Extra Bed: 30USD
Giá trên bao gồm thuế và ăn sáng 














*Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo* du lịch Đà Nẵng - Hội An - Huế - Phong Nha 5 ngày 4 đêm - du lich da nang - hoi an - hue - phong nha 5 ngay 4 dem*Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại* tour du lịch huế - tour du lich hue* Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Huế click vào* _du lịch Huế__ - du lich hue_

----------

